

Ask HN: Good resources for learning astrophysics and like? - z3phyr

Though HN is full of Computer Science  angels, I am looking for a pointer on resources like Astronomy (And how to computationally work with it, Using ML to solve tough scientific problems etc.) computational biology, robotics, pure math etc
======
thejteam
I like Dover's Science and Mathematics series. I know they have a lot on
astronomy, celestial mechanics, orbital mechanics and the like. They also have
very good books on pure math. I'm not sure about ML, they don't always have
the most up to date computational books.

